# Help! I’m a Moron!



## Almostlawyer (May 10, 2019)

Hey guys, I hear this is the site to get real advice from people who give a ****. I did a winstrol only oral cycle to cut weight. It worked great, and now I’m on my pct. I’m running 100mg of CLOMID a day, every morning. I’m wrapping up my second week. The CLOMID is causing a little bit of ED (erectile dysfunction) , my question is, after ai finish my 4th week of pct, can I jump onto a DS Triazole cycle? It’s not a steroid obviously, and it boosts free testosterone and is supposed to help with libido. Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (May 10, 2019)

I’d guess your libido/dick issues are from running an oral only cycle. That shut down your test production and now you have none


----------



## Straight30weight (May 10, 2019)

And whatever that triazole is, I don’t think anyone here would recommend taking it. More than likely a waste of money.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2019)

Drop your clomid dose to 25 and if you have nolva add 20 of that. How long were you on?


----------



## stonetag (May 10, 2019)

Well at least you're honest! Too much clomid.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 10, 2019)

please dont do an oral only cycle. sure, it might work for some things but its going to wreck your system. but def drop the clomid down. Id only do the 100mg a day for the 1st day but def split that up. now that you've already done 2 weeks, drop that thing to 25. any reason no nolva?


----------



## Almostlawyer (May 10, 2019)

I was under the impression Clomid  and nolva do the same things and with only 5 weeks of winny, you only need one. I’ll drop the Clomid  dose. After I finish my 4th week of pct on clomid, my test levels should stabilize, and be back-right? Any thoughts on the Driven Sports Triazole? I did a lot of research and already bought it, it will arrive as I’m finishing pct, is it safe/effective to pump up my natural test?


----------



## Gadawg (May 10, 2019)

No idea what that is but if test boosters actually worked (like they used to) theyd typically be illegal now. And if they worked, theyd have the same risks as actual steroids. This sounds like (at best) a waste of money


----------



## Almostlawyer (May 10, 2019)

I attached a picture of what it is!


----------



## Almostlawyer (May 10, 2019)

The pic doesn’t seem to come up, please google “Driven Sports Triazole”


----------



## Gibsonator (May 10, 2019)

Almostlawyer said:


> The pic doesn’t seem to come up, please google “Driven Sports Triazole”



no thanks


----------



## Almostlawyer (May 10, 2019)

I’m just trying to get some help, you don’t have to be an ass


----------



## Gibsonator (May 10, 2019)

Almostlawyer said:


> I’m just trying to get some help, you don’t have to be an ass


----------



## motown1002 (May 10, 2019)

I think you have gotten the answer, just not exactly what you want to hear.  Oral only=not good.  Drop the dosage as suggested.  Taking that other BS is your call.  If it worked like the claims, it would be illegal.  Before you attempt to run any more aas, please do some research.  We can help you and will give it to you straight, what you do with that info is your choice.  Always use test as a base for any future cycles. Make sure you have everything you need prior.  (ai and pct)


----------



## DF (May 10, 2019)

What the fellas said!


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2019)

Almostlawyer said:


> I’m just trying to get some help, you don’t have to be an ass



Please discontinue moisturizing so that you get nice, thick, callused skin. 

Welcome to the Underground


----------



## Almostlawyer (May 10, 2019)

I dropped the dose this morning as instructed. My final question is, after the pct finishes, will my levels likely be back around baseline? Thanks for all the help guys. Just nervous out here, my only side effect is the libido decrease, my balls are still the same size.


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 10, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


>



Fukkin hilarious movie


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 10, 2019)

Almostlawyer said:


> I dropped the dose this morning as instructed. My final question is, after the pct finishes, will my levels likely be back around baseline? Thanks for all the help guys. Just nervous out here, my only side effect is the libido decrease, my balls are still the same size.



Only way to know is bloodwork


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Only way to know is bloodwork


 And only if he got bloodwork pre cycle to compare it to. Which, considering the evidence, doesn’t seem likely. 

You’ll likely never know. Which is why it’s important to research before you go ****ing around with hormones. 

You only have one chance to get a natural baseline. That means bloodwork before any prohormone, SARM or AAS.

Don't worry OP. Most folks don’t get that part right.


----------



## German89 (May 10, 2019)

Jin said:


> Please discontinue moisturizing so that you get nice, thick, callused skin.
> 
> Welcome to the Underground



Did you say... callouses?


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (May 10, 2019)

Almostlawyer said:


> My final question is, after the pct finishes, will my levels likely be back around baseline?



If your PCT worked. I agree with testing.


----------



## Almostlawyer (May 11, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice guys! Do you have any suggestions on how to keep my cortisol levels low during pct?


----------



## Gadawg (May 11, 2019)

Almostlawyer said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys! Do you have any suggestions on how to keep my cortisol levels low during pct?



Cardio + Cannabis


----------

